# does your living room look like this??



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

look familiar to anyone??!!

maggie loves to have her toys all strung out. even if she isnt playing with them. i gather them up and put them in her toy bin only to find within 5 minutes they are all stung out all over the floor again :

gotta love the sweet girl. she has taught me to not be so anal about the house. well except for when we are expecting company!

what can i say the girl loves her toys!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

lol Our house ALWAYS looks like that. =)


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

worse! hahaha


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL...Our house looks very similar except the toys dont look quite as nice. My little one is a toy destroyer! She can take the squeaker and stuffing out of a toy in about 5 minutes. The "non destructible" look alittle bit better but definitely look as old as dirt in 2 or 3 days. Its an expensive habit for them lol


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> LOL...Our house looks very similar except the toys dont look quite as nice. My little one is a toy destroyer! She can take the squeaker and stuffing out of a toy in about 5 minutes. The "non destructible" look alittle bit better but definitely look as old as dirt in 2 or 3 days. Its an expensive habit for them lol


 
ohh maggie likes to destroy her toys too! but she is very particular of the one ones she likes to kill...some stuffies she kills and rips out the squeaker within minutes others she has had for months now and they are still in pretty good shape.

i wonder why that is??!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL! Yup, it always looks like that! We even have the same fan!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Pretty much so, yeah.


----------



## willip (Oct 27, 2010)

yep and we've only had Chester 3 days now! 
Amazingly thought since getting him the kids have suddenly been putting their stuff away all the time!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Yeah..!!!. But with 2, our place is twice as bad...


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

My house looks like that and I don't even have a dog yet - lol.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

Our house looks very similar but with more mats for Ginger, she like to change frequently!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

haha! erm.. yep, similar. Perhaps not as many. Usually when we get up to about 5 I put them back in the bedroom basket and Griff brings them out again one at a time.

If it's not my youngest leaving a trail it's Griff.:doh:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like Maggie is laughing at you in the 2nd picture.  silly Mom toys go on the floor!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

janine said:


> Looks like Maggie is laughing at you in the 2nd picture.


I saw that too<: 

Our living room is a "quiet room". Generally Jacks is curled up on the couch or his favorite chair and sleeping while I work on my computer or watch TV. If there's anything on the floor at any point, probably just a cereal bowl from his supper. Or a plate/bowl from me (I let him finish my supper too). 

Now my bedroom and our rec room... totally different. And ours looks a hundred times worse than your living room. Toys, empty water bottles (he likes crackling them and I kinda indulge...)... I think the rec room still has empty soda cans from last week during a happy greeting fit when he grabbed a bag of returns and shook it out everywhere. :doh:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, after raising your kids, having toys out, you now have dog toys laying about.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Way worse


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Not just my living room... 

When we pick up and put all the toys away, I swear one by one, Quinn takes them ALL back out again and they go all over the house. Teddi will take them out too, just not "as" fast as Quinn... She takes then all out THEN plays with them.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

goldensrbest said:


> Yeah, after raising your kids, having toys out, you now have dog toys laying about.


I made my kids pick up when they where done, the Montessori method, wish I could get Jaro to do that.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Yeah, after raising your kids, having toys out, you now have dog toys laying about.


Exactly. When coming into the house I have to be careful not to trip over them.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Our house always looks like that ! We have gotten into the habbit of kicking the toys out from the middle of the floor before we go to bed because my husband gets up at 4. Trying to avoid injury so early in the morning !


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Much to Ranger's dismay...no, the living room doesn't look like that. I'm sure he'd love it if it did, though! Ranger destroys stuffies so when they're not "in use", they get tossed on top of the 8 and 9 ft buffets to keep them out of Ranger reach. So, imagine miscellaneous toys all overhead and that's what we have here. 

But we do have SHOES scattered all over the main floor. Ranger likes to pick up shoes and take them to bed with him now, so there's only ever 1-2 shoes at the door and the rest somewhere in his corner. The dumb thing was that it took me forever to realize what Ranger was doing! I kept thinking, "gee, why is everyone taking off their shoes back here? I don't remember taking my shoe off here..." It finally hit me when my mom was on vacation and I found her hiking boots back there. 

Here's what I'm talking about:

1. Ranger after spending all day (ie 3 hours) by himself. Collecting shoes.
2. BUSTED. I was hiding around the corner with the camera.
3. "Yeesh, I just wanted a pillow. Why are you so bent out of shape?"
4. More shoes...


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Very familiar look ))) As we speak I am surrounded by Emma's toys, I need to step over them ))


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Ranger said:


> But we do have SHOES scattered all over the main floor. Ranger likes to pick up shoes and take them to bed with him now, so there's only ever 1-2 shoes at the door and the rest somewhere in his corner. The dumb thing was that it took me forever to realize what Ranger was doing! I kept thinking, "gee, why is everyone taking off their shoes back here? I don't remember taking my shoe off here..." It finally hit me when my mom was on vacation and I found her hiking boots back there.


aww thats so funny! at least ranger is a good boy with the shoes and doesnt chew them up! i like the third picture where he is using the shoe as a pillow. such cutie pie he is.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep, but with both of our GRs, we have TWICE the mess!


----------



## tinaborgen (Oct 27, 2010)

i dont have a golden but even my small crested manages to leave the house looking like that with all his toys and chewed upcardboard boxes...tidying only lasts for a few minutes


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, yeah. And, I was just thinking about that this morning when I was picking up his various things.

Game time - I love the two pictures. How many things can you find different in the second picture from the first..................

The fan is obvious - what else?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

mag&bays mom said:


> aww thats so funny! at least ranger is a good boy with the shoes and doesnt chew them up! i like the third picture where he is using the shoe as a pillow. such cutie pie he is.


Aw, thanks! I'm hoping he doesn't start chewing them...carrying them around is a fairly new development and I'm not sure where it came from! He spent a year ignoring them and in the last 2 months started carrying shoes everywhere...

I love how happy Maggie looks in those pics, especially the second one! Ranger wants to go play at her house!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Duke's Momma said:


> Game time - I love the two pictures. How many things can you find different in the second picture from the first..................
> 
> The fan is obvious - what else?


hahaha!! one was when she had started dragging the toys out and the other was when she had her toy bin pretty much empty....

also i moved the fan for the other photo... i didnt want to look messy!!! :doh: hahah- im strange like that. notice the fireplace right next to it lol?? the weather here in NC has been very odd- last night the low was around 70. tonight the low is supposed to be 39. fan last night and fireplace tonight!


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe we need to indulge Roxy a bit more, but she's only got a few toys that have lasted her puppy hood, and we haven't replaced the ones she destroyed yet. Her toys get put up in a basket unless we are there to supervise her playing with them...I'm paranoid about her swallowing something...she recently got two kongs that she loves, but those are crate only treats, as she loves to share with daddy, much to his dismay, while he's laying on the bean bag!:doh:


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

lol

the red kong has been moved onto the wood floor


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Yup that's what our house looks like - actually ours looks worse and the toys have migrated to the hall and kitchen and upstairs too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mine's no different-my girl has her stuffed babies everywhere in the house and I have to hunt for the mate to my shoes frequently.

Val-Maggie's just trying to tell you to relax and enjoy life, stop worrying about the house, let's have fun!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

lmao yes, I would clean up buddy's toys and put them in his basket when I vacuumed he'd get upset with me and scatter his toys back out after I said he could lol too funny.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep, you would think we had kids, (I guess we do--fur kids)








last nights stuffie murder...








note the antler and bone she could have been chewing on instead.
Stuffies are made to be de-stuffed.
Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen2*

Karen2

We always call Smooch and Tonka are fur kids!!

We have a toy box in the corner of the Family Room where their toys go, but if I put them in there, they just take them out one by one!!

When people come over the house looks spotless, but there are always bones or toys scattered about!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> We have a toy box in the corner of the Family Room where their toys go, but if I put them in there, they just take them out one by one!!


yep, same thing here :


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Let's see, the living room, kitchen, dining room bathroom and bedroom. That pretty much sums up where all of her toys get scattered.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm merely a guest in my puppy's living room!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Towhee enjoys 'nesting ' - here is what I woke up to this morning


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

MyBuddy22 said:


> lmao yes, I would clean up buddy's toys and put them in his basket when I vacuumed he'd get upset with me and scatter his toys back out after I said he could lol too funny.


My girl gets upset when I have the vacuum out anyway, but if I've picked up her babies, she really gets bent out of shape and will take them out as quickly as possible after I've finished.

I have noticed that she has at least one baby in every room of the house and 2-3 in areas of the house she spends more time in.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*This is normal?*

OMG! Complete with human feet up, computer on lap, and fan in the corner. When did you sneak in and take photos of us? But where are the other dogs?

Thank you for helping us feel normal. 

Lucy


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

looks familiar!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes ours does! But also with kid toys everywhere since i have a 9 month old and a 2 year old. So, i guess ours is triple the mess. lol


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Everyone's pics are great. Usually Tucker just has a few toys scattered about the living room - but I came home to this after my husband left him alone in the house for a bit while mowing the lawn. Guess it could have been MUCH worse - he could have eaten the couch, ottoman, chair, etc. etc.! LOL


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Yep, looks familiar. I am always picking up dog toys and when they see me put them in the box they usually get up and get them back out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

MelMcGarry said:


> Everyone's pics are great. Usually Tucker just has a few toys scattered about the living room - but I came home to this after my husband left him alone in the house for a bit while mowing the lawn. Guess it could have been MUCH worse - he could have eaten the couch, ottoman, chair, etc. etc.! LOL


Oh my -- looks like he had a wonderful shred fest!


----------



## elainewlt (Oct 3, 2010)

Hahaha this just looks too familiar!

It's a mess but I love seeing him being surrounded by his favourite toys


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

My living room is full of car parts (boys :yuck! My family room looks much like yours....3 dogs, and lots of destroyed toys.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> OMG! Complete with human feet up, computer on lap, and fan in the corner. When did you sneak in and take photos of us? But where are the other dogs?
> 
> Thank you for helping us feel normal.
> 
> Lucy


 
hahahhahhahha  too funny! our other dog was lounging on the couch like always...mags is my toy obsessed one.

glad we all can make each other feel more normal!


----------



## Golden23 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep, ours looks like that too!! Did manage to picked them up long enough to vaccum today. 1st time since we brought Keva home. She did ok with the noisy purple monster.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Much better than looking like this..RIP sweet pillow.


----------

